
Ask HN: Why there is no any successful auto based messaging application? - ceyhunkazel
We are working on auto (license plate as id) based messaging mobile app and searched for if any successful app exists before. What we have found so far:<p>1-) www.bum.com : last news from 2011 seems to failed.<p>2-)https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.marzki.reparkapp seems to be inactive.<p>3-) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;platewave.com&#x2F; focus on dating and UK  only and only web and mobile app.
======
niftich
What would be the purpose?

Chatting with people? This is what a normal messaging app does.

Chatting with nearby cars? You'd need geolocation accuracy to be continuous
and very precise. Waze, a navigation app, allows crowdsourced submissions
about traffic info, police, etc; it's goal-oriented and works.

Nintendo 3DS consoles will interact when they're in proximity. That's goal-
oriented and works.

Several normal chat networks, like Snapchat, allow you to locate nearby users
when they're in geolocation mode.

General purpose, semi-anonymous neighbor chat is just not that big of a market
(yet), even when you discount a focus on cars. Yik-yak was similar by offering
geofenced anonymous chat based around fixed (in real-world) locations, but
they just pivoted away from anonymity.

~~~
ceyhunkazel
here some use cases from video of bump which what we tought similar ones.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csq37RB1CFk#t=129](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csq37RB1CFk#t=129)

------
WalterSear
Because network effect. You can't get there from here.

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Any details you know?

~~~
WalterSear
Apart from the obvious one I just mentioned?

~~~
ceyhunkazel
yes, here is the video of bump which shows use cases.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csq37RB1CFk#t=129](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csq37RB1CFk#t=129)

~~~
WalterSear
I don't see what use cases have to do with anything.

